# Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???



## Stefan1611 (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin nach Oberbayern umgezogen und möchte mich mehr dem Fliegenfischen widmen. Allerdinsg bin ich alles andere als ein Profi. Das heißt ich habe seit 8 Jahren nicht mehr geworfen. Mein Können würde ich als Anfänger bezeichnen. 

Da ich früher eine handgebaute Fliegenrute von St.Croiz gefischt habe und alles vor Jahren verkauft habe, bin ich mir nun sehr unsicher was ich kaufen soll. Ich könnte nur nach Namen oder Marke kaufen. Ahnung habe ich aber keine davon.

Mir ist schon klar, daß jeder von Euch nun sagt. Du musst die Rute probewerfen und schauen was zu Dir paßt. Aber für den Anfang könnte ich gar nicht beurteilen was zu mir paßt, da ich dafür nicht gut genug werfe.

Also nehme mal an Ihr hättet für Rute und Rolle 500 Euro Budget. Was würdet ihr euch kaufen.

Gewässer wird wahrscheinlich sich im Bereich 2 Meter bis 10 Meter Breite abspielen. Tiefen so bis max.150cm und ziemlich viele Büsche und Bäume. 

Was würdet ihr kaufen. Fabrikat AFTMA-Klasse und Länge.

Über eure Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Stefan


----------



## kevin9279 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

hi,

wie waere es mit einer leichten switchrute. so in klasse 6. hab ich mir auch gerade zugelegt von loop. wenn du suchst dann bekommste vielleicht auf der insel nen kombi davon.
sonst fisch ich guideline wo ich immer sehr zufrieden bin.

vielleicht hilft das ja.

kevin:vik:


----------



## Stefan1611 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Hallo Kevin,

ist eine 6er nicht ein wenig zu stark. Ich hätte so an eine 4er gedacht.

Mal sehen was der Rest so sagt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tommig (8. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Mach nen Auffrischungskurs. Wirf dort Ruten mit unterschiedlichen Aktionen, und schau ( oder lass dich beraten ) was Dir am besten liegt.
Nach dem Kurs haste immer noch mind. 400 Euro übrig, für ne nette Gerte und n´Röllchen 
Gruß, Thomas.
PS: Der Tip mit der Switchrute am kleinen Bach war sicher nicht ganz ernst gemeint:q


----------



## Ardbeg (8. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Hallo Stefan

Als Rute würde ich dir eine Greys GRXI+ empfehlen, in der Läng 2,40m oder 2,60m und der Schnurklasse 4 oder 5.
Der Preis dürfte so bei 150€ liegen.

Als Rolle kann ich dir die neue Orvis Access in der Größe 5-6 empfehlen, sie kostet um die 130€. Ich habe sie selbst und bin sehr zufrieden.

Mit dem Restgeld kannst du dir noch ne schöne Schnur zulegen oder auch nen Wurfkurs machen.
Wenn du für die Rute etwas mehr ausgeben möchtest kann ich dir noch die Winston VSL nahelegen sie dürfte so bei 260€ legen. Absolut top ist die neue Winston GVX aber die ist etwas teurer.

@Kevin. Ne Switchrute an Gewässern von 2-10m breite?
 Wie bitte?

Gruß,
Ardbeg


----------



## Stefan1611 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Hallo Ardbeg,

die zwei Ruten von Winston sind doch sehr schnelle Blanks. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind sehr schnelle Blanks beim Fliegenfischen für große Wurfweiten verantwortlich und eher problematisch im Drill mit sehr dünnen Vorfächern.

Soll ich da bei eher kleinen Gewässern auf einen so schellen Blank zurückgreifen. 

Die Rolle sieht aber super aus, wo gibt es die denn. Ich habe weiter nichts gefunden im Netz.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Stefan1611 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Was haltet ihr von der Kombination:

Rute Guideline Fario 8,6 ft AFTMA 5
Rolle Sage 2050

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## kevin9279 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

sorry jung,

ich hab das mit den baechen nicht wirklich gelesen.
natuerlich waere die switch sehr heftig. 
ich bin halt im moment sehr gespannt wie sich meine neue switch so macht wenn es hier mal endlich vorbei ist mit dem winter.

also sorry nochmal.

kevin#t


----------



## BigEarn (9. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*



Stefan1611 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Kombination:
> 
> Rute Guideline Fario 8,6 ft AFTMA 5
> Rolle Sage 2050
> ...



Habe die Fario zwar nicht gefischt, allerdings die Guideline LeCie in der selben Klasse, deren Nachfolge die Fario nun angetreten hat. Laut einigen Berichten sind sich die beiden Ruten sehr ähnlich und ich würde mir die Fario daher bedenkenlos kaufen, da ich mit der LeCie sehr zufrieden war, bis ich sie am Parkplatz ausgesetzt habe #q 
Ansonsten fällt mir spontan die CTS Affinity One ein, die ich persönlich der Guideline vorziehen würde, was aber wie immer Geschmacksache ist. Die Ruten sind nicht von der Stange zu kaufen. Allerdings kannst du sie dir aufbauen lassen (z.B. [SIZE=-1] www.fineflyrods.com ) und je nach Komponenten sollte es ungefähr in der selben Preisklasse enden. 

Die günstigeren Sage Rollen habe ich nicht gefischt, da sie mir im Shop schon nicht gefallen haben und ich sie für das, was ich in der Hand hatte gar nicht günstig fand. 
Schau Dir mal die Lamson Modelle, in deiner Preisklasse vor allem die Guru, an. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Stefan1611 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Hi BigEarn,

aufbauen muss ich sie mir nicht lassen, da ich selber eine Batson Wickelmaschine habe und Spinn und Karpfenrute baue. Allerdings nur für mich und ein paar Freunde.

Bei der Fliegenrute wollte ich eigenlich nicht selber bauen, da ich sie sonst schlecht weiterverkaufen kann, wenn ich doch was anderes haben möchte. Es könnte sich ja mit steigendem Können herausstellen, daß ich doch falsch gelegen bin. Da tut man sich mit Stangenware viel leichter.

Allerdings hätte ich schon Lust dazu, vielleicht überlege ich es mir noch.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## troutkiller (9. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

hey, 
also ich fische die Winston Passport#5 und dazu eine Rio Gold WF6
Ich kann nichts dazu sagen außer einfach Spitze. !

Gruss & TL 
Frank


----------



## BigEarn (9. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*



Stefan1611 schrieb:


> Hi BigEarn,
> 
> aufbauen muss ich sie mir nicht lassen, da ich selber eine Batson Wickelmaschine habe und Spinn und Karpfenrute baue. Allerdings nur für mich und ein paar Freunde.
> 
> ...



Ok, wusste ich natürlich nicht, dass Du selber baust. Dann könnte es noch ein wenig günstiger werden. Wie genau der Markt für selbstgebaute Ruten in Deutschland ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen, falls Du sie weiterverkaufen möchtest (habe allerdings noch nicht von einem solchen Fall gehört  ). Allerdings sind die CTS blanks in Flifi Kreisen recht gefragt und wer eine haben möchte kommt nicht drum rum selbst zu bauen oder selbstgebaut zu kaufen. ( Ich hab mit dem Bauen angefangen, nachdem ich das erste Mal eine CTS gefischt hatte, und warte gerade auf meine neueste Bestellung :q )


----------



## Stefan1611 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Hi Bigearn,

ich habe schon Spinnruten aus CTS (Modell EST) Blanks gebaut und die waren schon bei ganz geringem Durchmesser so schnell, daß ich sie fast als steif empfunden habe.

Ist das bei den Fliegenrutenblanks auch so??

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## BigEarn (9. März 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Als steif habe ich die Fliegenruten Blanks nicht empfunden. Persönlich habe ich mich zur Affinity MX #5 entschlossen, die eher mittelschnell ist (viele vergleichen sie mit der Sage XP). Verglichen mit der Guideline eher langsamer, sollte sich von der Lecie zur Fario nicht viel geändert haben. Die One ist etwas schneller als die MX aber kein Besenstiel. Evtl. würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal Mike Kühn von fineflyrods kontaktieren, der sowohl die One, MX und die langsamere Vintage baut. Evtl. kann er Dir bei der Entscheidung helfen oder hat sogar Blanks / Ruten zum Testen.


----------



## d0ni (11. April 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Hast dich schon entschieden?  in der Preisklasse bin ich auch grad am suchen


----------



## Rossitc (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Also ich bin gerade dabei, mir eine neue Kombo für die Bachfischerei (ca. 5 -10 m breit, ca. 1,50 m tief, normales Buschwerk mit Lücken) zusammenzustellen:

Hab mir bei Ebay ne "professionell aufgebaute" und wenig gefischte SAGE GFL480-RPLB ersteigert, dazu nehme ich wohl nach eingehender Beratung eine Scierra XDP+ #3/4, die bei einem englischen Onlineshop sogar eine Scierra HMT WF-4F Schnur mit "loading zone" (bei E-bay gesehen für EUR 75,--!!!)als Zugabe dabei hat.

Gesamtkosten:

Rute:                                 EUR 102,-- incl. Versand

Rolle + Schnur:  (GBP 107,--) EUR 120,-- incl. Versand


also alles zusammen für EUR 222,--

Ich weiß zwar nicht, welchen Wert die Rute hat, aber ich denke
mit dem Gesamtpaket kann man leben, oder?;+


edit:

Hab soeben im Netz ein Angebot für eine 2x gefischte SAGE Graphite III GFL 480 RPLB, also die gleiche wie ich mir für EUR 102,-- geschossen habe, für FP EUR 300,-- gesehen!
Also ist meine Rute mindestens EUR 300,-- wert, oder?
Ist heute übrigens geliefert worden und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck!



Gruß + TL
Rossitc#h


----------



## Thomas E. (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Hallo Stefan1611,

nich nur die Größe des Gewässers, sondern auch die zu erwartenden Fische spielen bei der Wahl eine Rolle !
Kannst Du dort waten ?

Ansonsten ist eine 5er Rute in 8,6 ft. als universell zu bezeichnen, damit kann man auch noch Streamer und beschwerte Nympfen werfen.
Wenn Du das nicht willst, reicht eine Kl. 4.

Die Marke ist nicht so entscheidend, sondern eher eine Rute, die "Deiner Aktion" und Verarbeitung entspricht, da kennst Du Dich doch aus.

Als Schnur wähle ich immer eine WF und die Rolle ist für diese Fischerei mehr ein Schnurspeicher.

Eine Einweisung in die Wurftechnik würde ich auch in Erwägung ziehen, dann kommst Du viel schneller wieder "rein".


Gruß
Thomas E.


----------



## jflyfish (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Moin, ich seh bisher nicht einen einzigen Tip der ihm hier weiterhelfen könnte. Deshalb zäum ich das mal anders herum auf. Er möchte an Gewässern zwischen 2 und 10m fischen mit viel Büschen -- das bedingt eine relativ kurze Rute -- kürzer als 8ft, besser 7ft. Da über die Fische nix gesagt wird nehmen wir mal an es geht um Forellen. Angeln möchte er mit Trockenfliegen, Nympfen, Nassfliegen und kleinen Streamern, deshalb Schnurklasse 5 als Allroundgerät.

Jetzt der Vorschlag dazu:

Kauf die beste Schnur (WF 5 F) die du bekommen kannst (z.B. Rio, SA GPX, Guideline Präsentation), dann bist du 60-80€ los.

Dann geh in die Bucht und schiess dir eine billige Rolle unter 50€ für diese Schnurklasse. Dann solltest du noch etwa 350 € für die Rute haben. Da kannst du dich dann austoben bei den Markenherstellern im mittleren Segment (Winston, Sage oder Guideline). jfl


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Rute/Rolle Budget 500Euro???*

Oha, das ist ja mal ne höxtinteressante Herangehensweise, sich erst mal ein paar schöne Reifen auszusuchen und dann das Fahrrad dazu zu kaufen.

Nimm Deine 500 Euro und etwas Zeit, geh zu einem gut sortierten Händler mit Sachverstand und einem vernünftigen Angebot und probiere Ruten und passende Leinen auf der Wiese aus. Hast Du Dich entschieden, schau was für die Rolle übrigbleibt. Lass Dich beraten.

Mir wären das 500 Euro und der Wunsch nach einer gescheiten Rute wert.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man den meisten Fachhändlern genausoviel  Vertrauen entgegenbringen wie den meisten anonymen Fachleuten in  Internetforen. |rolleyes :g |uhoh:

Ich fische auf einer selbst aufgebauten RX7+ Klasse 5 in 8,6 Füßen eine 6er Loop Opti Stream an ähnlichen Gewässern wie Du. 
Meiner Meinung ein feines Gespann. 

Poste irgendwann mal wofür Du Dich entschieden hast.

Gruß Tom


----------

